# Horse Camp Games?



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I will be partnering with Summer Kids University to offer a 2 hour daily equestrian segment to their camps. I will have 12 children each week coming Monday-Friday for a week. Most of these children will have little or no horse experience. Camp lasts for 9 weeks, but age groups will be rotating and I will likely have different groups each week. 

Some weeks I will have 1st & 2nd graders, some I will have 3rd-5th, and some I will have 6th-9th. I am working on developing age-appropriate curriculum for each group. 

Day 1 each group will learn about horse behavior and psychology--how to be safe around horses.
Day 2 they will learn the parts of the horse 
Day 3 they will learn parts of the saddle and bridle
Day 4 they will learn terminology for ages and genders of horses as well as basic information about breeds and colors
Day 5 they will learn about different disciplines

I want to come up with games for them to play on and off horseback (most horseback games will be leadline) that reinforce what they are learning each day. Any ideas you have are welcome.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

Simon Says is always a good one and can be played anywhere by anyone. Scavenger hunts are always a hoot. For quieter times you can always have coloring stations, crosswords, puzzels.....I am sure there are more but I can't think of them right now. Quiz races are fun too....each correct answer get them a step closer to the finish. SOunds like lots of fun! Really brings me back!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I remember doing races on horseback with an egg in a big spoon.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

Relay races are always fun you could use feed bags and have the kids hop down around a cone and back to the next person on their team. Red light green light on the horses if you have more then one horse going at a time. You could give them pieces of a bridle and have them reassemble it, one year I had my campers make cardboard horses and we held horse races. Good luck have fun


----------



## luvmyjersey1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take a look at the United States Pony Club website US Pony Clubs Check out their Horsemanagement section for great teaching ideas.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far.

Can anyone think of non-mounted games that teach about horse behavior or how to be safe around horses? Any games that would help with remembering trivia about breeds and colors?


----------

